# ***OFFICIAL*** Jake Shields vs. Dan Henderson Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Jake Shields facing Dan "Hollywood" Henderson in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

vbookie: http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce-vbookie-betting/75217-dan-henderson-vs-jake-shields.html


----------



## imissyellowcard (Mar 24, 2010)

Waaarrrr Hendo!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody recommend a live streaming site on the internet...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

dan i wanna see a KO... 

brutal

*slams table twice*

KO!!

*slams table twice*


i dont care much for jake


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Did dan's face look a little puffy?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

footodors said:


> Did dan's face look a little puffy?


it did... hope he's ready to fight


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I put 1 million in VBookie on Jake Shields.....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What's vbookie?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SF cannot be happy right now, two mildly boring decisions, I hope Dana and Jake put on a show.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i'm highly concerned that the boredom is about to continue. shields is the most boring fighter i have ever seen. i hope dan brutally ko's him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

mathruD said:


> i'm highly concerned that the boredom is about to continue. shields is the most boring fighter i have ever seen. i hope dan brutally ko's him.


Jake is only boring when he can leg hump, I don't think he'll get Dan down for any length of time.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

C'moooon Jake!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

mathruD said:


> i'm highly concerned that the boredom is about to continue. shields is the most boring fighter i have ever seen. i hope dan brutally ko's him.












This is what I hope happens. 

TOO many damn commercials !!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone notice this was supposed to be over at 11 and the main event hasn't even started? Dan was still in his locker room.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I truly hope this ends in the first round...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Come on Hendo, cave Shield's face in.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

You heard it here first Hendo by KO!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

man, shields just looks like such a tool. i hate his stupid head.




stop it with the rapid eye movement you weirdo!!! you are making all of the kids nervous,


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Shields looks very nervous........


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Almost feel badly for Shields... you know SF wants Dan to take this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't expect excitement, neither guy is known for it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, spoke too soon?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

F#ck Yea HENDO!!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

jake got some chin!!!

he went out for a couple seconds 

shields GONNA GET KNOCKED THE **** OUT!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

THIS is the best thing ever!!! AHAHAH!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I love Dan Henderson.

I really do.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeeeeah, this one ain't going no five rounds, lol.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hendo is just taggin him....


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Hendo is just taggin him....


Hendo has no respect for Shields standing......


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

As well as he's doing Hendo looks a bit flabby for 185 and he also looks incredibly slow. Can't argue with the results though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, Frank Shamrock with the neutral commentary...


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Shields with the mount....... this is getting good!!!



good top control.......


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shields can iron blanket with the best of them.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, snap!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Def gonna be even after this rd....Dan needs to move off his back but Jake is like a glove!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

freaky mount. shields isn't out of it for sure.


I really don't think Henderson is going to give up a ground position again after this. He could have stood instead of going for a RNC. I hope I'm right.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

come on hendo!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I really thought the fight was going to be stopped when Jake started raining down punches on Hendo!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Dan cant let him get him on the ground again.

Shields pisses me off kinda, almost all of those punches from the mount did little to no damage.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

round 1 - hendo 10-8
round 2 - shields 10-9


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow Shields just gained my respect. I never thought much of him before this.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Even fight going into the third round......


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice round 2 for Jake.



Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, Frank Shamrock with the neutral commentary...


Lol well in rd 1 it was bad, but he did well in rd 2.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dammit I got a party to go to and a wife pissed off at waiting I don't have time for Shields on top.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Danny isnt looking good...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Really impressed with Shields. Didn't think for a second he'd be able to take Hendo down.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Come on Hendo i bet all my credits on you agh.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

damn this is a war


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I know two rounds is a lifetime, but somewhere, Dana White is smiling right now.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Henderson is so lucky elbow aren't allowed! If so Shields could have really busted him up from the top.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

vilify said:


> damn this is a war


More like Hendo is just getting tooled on the ground.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i definitely think that first round has to be 10-8 for hendo. he dropped shields two times.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Henderson did not come into this fight in shape...


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Hendo needs these next 2 rounds. 

I f#cking hate Jake "The Human Blanket" Shields.

He mounted Hendo twice and did nothing. 

Back to more leg humping...........


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jake has no interest in ending this fight, he'll grind a decision out.

Dan needs to sprawl in the fifth and throw some bombs, I want to see Shields get put to sleep, he's such a bitch.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

where is Shield's power? he has muscles, does he ever use them when striking?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Might not be sexy, but Jake is out and out controlling Henderson... something many people said he wouldn't be able to do. How many times has he mounted Dan now? If he hit a little harder, this fight would have ended by now.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dan is going to lose....shit...there goes 5 mill.....:thumbsdown:I dont like Jake Sheilds.....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God I hate Jake Shields so ******* much wtf kind of GNP is that he isn't even trying to buck you hit him harder.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG come on Dan go for the ko 5th round I am going to lose a lot of credits lol. I should have learned from the BJ fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I said it once and I'll say it again! Dan Henderson is completely overrated! He literally has nothing going for him in this fight!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SJ said:


> where is Shield's power? he has muscles, does he ever use them when striking?


He doesn't want to end the fight, if he throws anything with power Hendo might be able to roll him off, so he just scores points and controls. 

Jake doesn't finish fights, he scores points.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Dammit I got a party to go to and a wife pissed off at waiting I don't have time for Shields on top.


I got a bootycall lined up and waiting she's getting impatient


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Lets go Hendo!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I lost on Gegard, and it looks like I'm about to lose big time on Dan... all this after losing huge on Penn just last week. My betting days are over


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> OMG come on Dan go for the ko 5th round I am going to lose a lot of credits lol. I should have learned from the BJ fight.


x2. At least I didnt have anymore credits to lose this time.

Shields is tooling Hendo.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I really don't like jake shields.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Shields is beating Dan Henderson with superior grappling only. His punches have no power and he was exhausted by the 3rd round. But you can't deny that he is working. It takes work to do that to Dan Henderson especially when you are a good 20 lbs lighter. Rampage didn't even handle him like that.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Mount again. Hopefully Shields can finish Hendo off and sail over to the UFC.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dan looks like an old man...everything he has is in his right hand.....and you can see that coming a mile away....Dana is smart....


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wtf dan do something


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.
Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.
Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.
Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.

4 rounds of this crap. 

2 minutes to finish this Hendo!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I really wish Henderson would strike back from the bottom, I seriously think he could finish Jake first that way.

I bet on Shields, but I don't like him at all. King Mo was exhausted, he was in the guard, and his GNP was better.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Does this mean Hendo's not going to fight Fedor?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sad.....


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

73 k credits down the drain.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Anyone with weaker G N P than Jake Shield*

What a dominant fight fought by shield but my god he has the weakest ground and pound I have ever seen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yeeeeah, this one ain't going no five rounds, lol.


Pffft, shows how much you know.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oh well you cant win em all!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Does this mean Hendo's not going to fight Fedor?


With SF's match-making, he just might still.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lots of credits were just lost


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.
> Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.
> Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.
> Takedown.......... Mount......... throw weak assed strikes repeat.
> ...


agreed. while i'm impressed that shields worked hendo like that, i'm also unimpressed that you can mount a guy four rounds in a row and not finish the fight. wtf is that?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's hilarious how the announcers were eating crow while Jake was doing that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Three fights, three decisions what a f*ckin waste of a Saturday night.

Dan is done, just got old, I love Dan but he needs to hang it up after tonight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Worse than 112. Welcome to the UFC Jake Shields another boring ass WW who doesn't try to finish.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I could only imagine how hard Dana White is laughing right now lol.

Pathetic performance by Henderson.

Have to give some props to Shields though.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ya he suprise the hell out of me with how he dominated the ground but those Gnp were sad.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Shields landed 232 punches and Hendo looks like he wasnt even in a fight.



I HATE JAKE SHIELDS. But this was a great win for him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

still a hendo fan and a shields hater


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Agh wow lost all my credits.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Can You See Jake Shields Nowww?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Wtf???


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lols. Mayhem is geting his ass kicked.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh snap! Fight fight fight! lol


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

did i really just see a fight in the cage. bahahahaha. wow.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Woah!!!! someone must have teased shields


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hendo didn't look worth a shit. Oh, what's this!? WWE style shoving match post fight? Watch out for the steel chair. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Mayhem is fuckin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

A Brawlllllll!!!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow! Jason Miller is a d*ck!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Sad.....


Indeed. Hendo had a good start then sucked it up for the next 4 rounds. Shields spent at least 3 minutes of rounds 2-5 in mount and couldn't sub Hendo or even put a mark on his face.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahahaha

Way to go Strikeforce


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Hendo didn't look worth a shit. Oh, what's this!? WWE style shoving match post fight? Watch out for the steel chair. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


Dana's gonna come out to McMahon's music and sign Shields on the spot.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

More action in ten seconds of unsanctioned brawling than 75 minutes of mixed martial arts?!

Madness!! No, no... MAYHEM!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Like Dana White was saying, SF had written off Shields in this fight and were basically trying to get him beaten by Henderson so they could have a new star. I find it hilarious that 





OH SHIT DID ANYONE ELSE JUST SEE THAT!??!?!


EDIT: Okay, now that that's over... I find it hilarious that the announcers opinion of Shields changes COMPLETELY during the 3rd and they start defending Henderson any way possible saying "Oh he's 39," "Oh he's got back trouble!" "Oh He just cut 15-18 pounds!" "Oh he was brought into strikeforce and instantly thrown to the best we have!"

******* :sarcastic12:


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

this seriously makes strikeforce look like a joke. why are they fighting??? miller just said he wants a rematch.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oh shit best action in strikeforce history lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

DW is probably pissing himself laughing now lol


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

So much for CBS thinking MMA could work on prime time. DAmn SF get these dudes in gear you making the sport look bad with shit like this. Nick Diaz of course in the middle of it all.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL what was that?

xD

went from "hey buddy where's my rematch" to a huge brawl. I'm glad they got that on tape, that was not a santioned fight, but it was crime. Hope they arrest the appropriate offenders.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol I think Miller Just made Jake Resign with Strikeforce.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

lmao that just made the event lmaooo...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

POOR mayhem just wanted to start some shit with jake and sucker punked lol


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

I just laughed my ass off hahahah


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I missed the post fight crap- what happened?


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

who was it beating on Miller?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Aaaaand there's the expected rumble involving the Diaz brothers and their camp. Not only was this one of the most pathetic events I've ever seen, they managed to tarnish the reputation and embarrass the sport of MMA on a national stage.


----------



## Pmaher424 (Mar 31, 2010)

that was deff the best action of the night and makes a long pretty much boring night of fights look worse than it could


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

F Henderson!!!

HAHA just kidding.

I'm glad that Shields won that was such a good whooping. Was afraid Shields was over in the first round glad I was wrong though .

What the heck was that at the end though! That was very disrespectful...crazy how everyone started going at it haha..

Love the comment from Frank..."I'm a Jake fan." HAHA.

EDIT: I dont know how the fights were "Boring," Jeez this was a good 3 fights that were FREE..

Jeez what's more pathetic then the end fighting is the new age mma so called "Fans," If there isnt a massive knockout then the fights "Sucked." Jeez mma fans are a joke nowadays...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see Dana White's comments about the brawl haha.

Dan seemed old and tired. He started out with a bang but his cardio was zero at the start of the second. 

Shields is still a joke though. How do you mount a guy each round, hit him 232 times and not finish him. Pathetic. 

Miller is a douchebag.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone got a gif of what happened i turned my tv off after the 5th round ended


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

He had Hendo mounted for a few minutes this fight, landed over 200 punches and somehow managed to piss me off while doing completely nothing this fight.

That doesnt make sense but it's true!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Um, shouldn't everyone who just hit mayhem be put in jail? if this is real? He really didn't do anything but express how he felt about all of the dry humping.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Jake's a punkass bitch! WTF was that after the fight with Miller? I really want Jake to lay on people for 4 rounds. I really hope Dana doesn't sign this f*ck!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mayhem just took on like 5 dudes!!!!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

seriously wtf was that for


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, goodbye broadcast deal.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Seriously the whole vibe with the fight and the interview right after really takes me back to when I was 10 watching WWF. lol and how long before Dana has an interview bashing SF for that.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Miller is a douche bag.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

After re-watching that, **** you jake shields, **** your camp and I hope some of them get arrested. :thumbsdown:

You're bad for the sport in every way :boo01:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Goddamn I love Mayhem lol even Jake swong on him just for asking for a rematch lol


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Definitely very weak with the _shots_ on top but being able to use elbows helps out.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i still don't understand why they started a fight with miller. all he said was that he wants a rematch. and here comes melendez pushing him and shields joining in. 

i absolutely despise shields.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Man, between that royal rumble at the end there, and Mauro awkwardly and unsuccessfully trying to force himself into the post-fight interview with Shields, I gotta say this was a very unimpressive event.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah Jake left me feeling like he's a bitch after dominating for 4 rounds. I really don't know how that's possible.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

the damn broadcaster should have cut to a damn commercial


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

...and then mauro blamed the fight on miller.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

seriously? arrests should be made if this is real, no? 



if not, that's ******* ridiculous. Mayhem hardly looked like he was starting anything aggressive, Gilbert had to be the 3rd man in and make an issue out of Miller hyping up a fight, then all of those morons ran in completely unneeded. I will have to see again, but I don't see how Shields is to blame, maybe I missed something.



BTW:

http://twitter.com/danawhite




>


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't blame Jake he had the adrenaline high from beating the toughest opponent of his career and here comes a guy he already beat getting in his face before he even gets a chance to thank his camp. He probably just pushed him without thinking and everything else was a reaction to that.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jake dominated Hendo, you guys gotta get Hendo some respect for hanging in there. The reason why Jake wasn't throwing everything behind his shots was because IMO he was so intent on maintaining top control and balance, even though Dan was doing nothing from the bottom.


----------



## Pmaher424 (Mar 31, 2010)

It was real, miller came out of it bleeding and even one of hendos guys got in there to break it up.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

that shit was still uncalled for though. anyway congrats to shields and mo.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

mathruD said:


> ...and then mauro blamed the fight on miller.



Actually, Miller had no business being in the cage there, let alone trying to hijack the mike.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow the disrespect on these forums borders on the line of pathetic.

Jeez jake had a good fight at SF actually brought in to manhandle him and everyone trash talks him?! 

I am embarrassed that I'm a MMA fan after reading these disrespectful comments.

An yes the fight at the end was bad but there is no point for Miller to go up to Shields at the end of his fight, Miller was just looking to start a confrontation which he succeeded.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So I am guessing Hendo has a bad back or something. The only reason Shields got and help top position was because Hendo couldn't roll to his sides, and walking he was really stiff, well more so than normal. No credit at all the Shields other than surviving the first round. Anybody with a real GnP game would have destroyed that Hendo.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey guys, btw



@DanaWhite said:


> danawhite


I lol'd

EDIT: NO U SJ!


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Did you guys desperately want Dan to win or something? Jake's guard passes were _awesome_ and he totally ******* dominated; wasn't even close, he made Henderson look like a can lol. I personally loved it. :thumbsup:

Hendo's never been TKOd and while Shields might not have the most active brutal GnP in the business I think that calling this Lay n Pray or some shit would be totally unfair. Shields completely owned Henderson in dominating fashion.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Miller did nothing wrong stop trying to make excuses for shields and his stupid friends


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Remember when you were like 12 and trying to flirt with a girl so you tackle her mount her (NICE!!) and pretend to punch her.... That is what Jake Shields did for 4 rounds (NOT NICE!!)...


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Actually, Miller had no business being in the cage there, let alone trying to hijack the mike.


I disagree, we could take it back to Page and Rashad, nothing wrong with trying to hype a fight. Maybe it was uncalled for but Miller didn't do anything physical in anyway. They are all grown men and needed to act like it especially with the sport in the spotlight like it was.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Did you guys desperately want Dan to win or something? Jake's guard passes were _awesome_ and he totally ******* dominated; wasn't even close, he made Henderson look like a can lol. I personally loved it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hendo's never been TKOd and while Shields might not have the most active brutal GnP in the business I think that calling this Lay n Pray or some shit would be totally unfair. Shields completely owned Henderson in dominating fashion.


He did own dan but come on that Gnp was beyond pathetic.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Hey guys, btw
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd


That is f***ing hilarious.

I knew he would be loving every minute of tonight's event.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Did you guys desperately want Dan to win or something? *Jake's guard passes were awesome and he totally ******* dominated; wasn't even close, he made Henderson look like a can lol. I personally loved it.* :thumbsup:
> 
> Hendo's never been TKOd and while Shields might not have the most active brutal GnP in the business I think that calling this Lay n Pray or some shit would be totally unfair. Shields completely owned Henderson in dominating fashion.


Exactly, Dan had no response on the ground. Jake's JJ and wrestling became way too much to handle, textbook stuff.

The unfortunate thing is now everyone has the "Dan had a bad back" excuse, well I say - Dan got epically schooled for the majority of that fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Hey guys, btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO I saw that on Twitter too, your doing the tweets for mmaforum.com right.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It was all good no problem with Miller getting in there but Shield and his crew are a bunch of little pricks


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

You can't be serious! Jake's GnP was the weakest I've ever seen! Dan was obviously injured. That was easily the most anti-climactic fight I've ever seen.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They were both in the wrong Shields and his camp way more so though they should have their licenses pulled for that shit.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I will say, though, I was surprised at how easy Shields took Dan down. I thought for sure Dan's wrestling would be too much.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oh well it was fun to watch just dont want to hear danas mouth


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Dan Henderson is finished, great job by Jake!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

osmium said:


> They were both in the wrong Shields and his camp way more so though they should have their licenses pulled for that shit.


I'm sure they wouldn't care about not being able to fight in Nashville anymore.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Walker said:


> I missed the post fight crap- what happened?


 

Miller came in the cage as Jake began his post fight interview asking for a rematch, Gelbert Melendez pushed Miller who did nothing to Melendez then Shields briefly engaged Miller till one of his camp pulled him away while simultaneously Nick and Nate Diaz engaged Miller along with some huge fat guy and like 3 other dudes and Miller tussled with them all till it finally got broken up, Big John had to sit on Nick Diaz.....LOL....:thumbsdown:

EDIT: MMA took a huge step back on National T.V. more importantly......


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> He had Hendo mounted for a few minutes this fight, landed over 200 punches and somehow managed to piss me off while doing completely nothing this fight.
> 
> That doesnt make sense but it's true!!!


I agree. How can you get a full mount and do absolutly nothing at all with it? What a crappy fight. If you wanna just blanket people that's cool i guess. But i won't pay to watch it.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

agreed. miller did absolutely nothing wrong. how many times have you seen a ufc fight end and then have the challenger come in to hype up a rematch? that's right, a lot. no reason for a fight to happen there. shields' camp is completely to blame for the fight.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Remember when you were like 12 and trying to flirt with a girl so you tackle her mount her (NICE!!) and pretend to punch her.... That is what Jake Shields did for 4 rounds (NOT NICE!!)...


What kind of 12 year old kid were you?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Wookie said:


> You can't be serious! Jake's GnP was the weakest I've ever seen! Dan was obviously injured. That was easily the most anti-climactic fight I've ever seen.


Did you forget about that dance off the UFC pulled for their last main event?

Jake whipped ass; Dan, who has never been TKOd, was playing defense and trying desperately not to get TKOd, while he was afraid to give Shields his back because Shields would have choked him out there. So he sits under Jake's mount and covers his face for 4 rounds lol. Take the ref out and let rounds last forever and Shields wins by TKO easily. Henderson was completely outclassed here, and the Shields hate has to come from some preconceived Shields hate imo.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

The505Butcher said:


> What kind of 12 year old kid were you?


Same person I am now. I guess that is why I am a registered sex offender.... :confused02:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Dan Henderson is finished, great job by Jake!


maybe hes been finished since pride ended, he seems to hav lost every high prodfile fight since then..He can beat wash ups like franklins and upstarters like bisbing.But seems to falter against champs.

As he is not getting any younger maybe this wasnt such a good acquisition for strikeforce


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Did he come in after he was done thanking his camp and everyone?


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I will say, though, I was surprised at how easy Shields took Dan down. I thought for sure Dan's wrestling would be too much.


I'll second that. So much for that "Olympic level wrestling." Dan was getting dropped on his ass left and right. Granted, I've never seen weaker GnP, but still, Dan got absolutely dominated.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really think Dan was injured, he's never been that easy to take down.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

doesnt really matter when he came in imo. theres no need to jump the guy.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wookie said:


> I really think Dan was injured, he's never been that easy to take down.


Then he shouldn't have taken the fight. I understand that fighters often have to fight injured, but if you're having major back problems, don't fight. If you do, you risk looking like a can, which Dan did tonight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Well we have a thread on the brawl, so I'm going to talk about the fight. 

I'm really disappointed and curious about Hendo. Hes never had his cardio just bottom out like that. Yeah hes getting old but that wasn't obvious against Franklin and Bisping. Did he really age that much over a year or was he coming in injured?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> Then he shouldn't have taken the fight. I understand that fighters often have to fight injured, but if you're having major back problems, don't fight. If you do, you risk looking like a can, which Dan did tonight.


I wouldnt say Dan Looked Like a can tonight as Shields has some amazing wrestling. Shields is better than people would like to admit. He is just the most boring F#cker in MMA. 

I would like to see Shields vs GSP. Who's wrestling is better?????


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> Then he shouldn't have taken the fight. I understand that fighters often have to fight injured, but if you're having major back problems, don't fight. If you do, you risk looking like a can, which Dan did tonight.


i know huh your a can once you knock shields down in one round then get laid on by mr snuggie for the remainder off the fight while you keep constanly getting woke up by those weakass hits sheilds calls a punch


----------



## Drandon (Apr 18, 2010)

*Jake Shields wins with his superior...*

ability to hold people down, and little else.

A victory by way of holding some guy down, and tapping him in the face like a twelve year old girl, on a sugar rush, is a victory by default. And thus not really a victory at all.

That fight was made of suck. Worse. Boring suck.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> I wouldnt say Dan Looked Like a can tonight as Shields has some amazing wrestling. Shields is better than people would like to admit. He is just the most boring F#cker in MMA.
> 
> I would like to see Shields vs GSP. Who's wrestling is better?????


I'm not saying Dan IS a can, but I do feel he looked the part tonight. That is probably due in large part to Shields' sick grappling, but regardless, much like Hardy looked like a can vs. GSP, Dan looked helpless after the first round.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

age just creeps up on you man and Shields is a relentless beast.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Grizzly909 said:


> i know huh your a can once you knock shields down in one round then get laid on by mr snuggie for the remainder off the fight while you keep constanly getting woke up by those weakass hits sheilds calls a punch


Yeah, the punches did look weak, but whose fault is it that he was held down for 20 minutes? I mean c'mon, roll over and stand up. Getting choked out is less embarrassing than getting slapped for 20 minutes.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have two words.

STRIKE FARCE

LOLZ...LOLZ...LOLZ!


----------



## grooveuniverse (Apr 18, 2010)

Worst GnP ive seen. He had Dan in Full Mount ho many times without being able to finish.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the fight should have been over in the first round. Hendo relieved Shields of his senses twice. That first one was the worst though. He just crumpled. I've seen fights called for much less and it would have been a justified call in my mind.

Hendo definitely had some kind of back injury. His movement was really off. Too stiff. He could barely bend his back.

Props to Shields though. Great transitions. Good tds. Horrible, little girl gnp.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> I think the fight should have been over in the first round. Hendo relieved Shields of his senses twice. That first one was the worst though. He just crumpled. I've seen fights called for much less and it would have been a justified call in my mind.
> 
> Hendo definitely had some kind of back injury. His movement was really off. Too stiff. He could barely bend his back.
> 
> Props to Shields though. Great transitions. Good tds. Horrible, little girl gnp.


Henderson has never bent his back much in his fights, it's just the way he fights.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I know what it looks like when someone is having back problems though and he was showing the signs but Shields does have great top control.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Dan Henderson is Completely Overrated*

Tonight was just another example of Dan not living up to the hype that surrounds him.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Don't forget about his amazing ability to become a blanket.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You know that would mean Franklin is even more over rated than Hendo right. Hendo apparently had a back injury he gassed way faster than normal. Everyone has always known he isn't the greatest off of his back also.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Dan has never really been overrated, but I think tonight showed that he finally hit that age wall we knew was coming. He proved in several tough bouts recently that he still had it, but in his fights you could also see him slowing down. I just hope Dan recognizes it and gets out while he is still relatively healthy and at least not in a wheelchair.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jake "The Snuggie" Shields


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

It's just every ufc fighter that goes to another organisation loses. Everybody uses the same excuse like ''he is just old now''..


Nah i am just kiddin


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

HEY! if you were freezing to death in the wilderness or suddenly developed a strong urge to cuddle in a homosexual way... well then jake shields would be the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Hendo is in the Liddell, Couture, Wanderlei category of active past their prime legends. I'm thinking this is the perfect time for him to retire and not end up like Wanderlei and Liddell with losing streaks with just a solid win every now and then. And yeah like someone above said, Hendo's weakness throughout his career was that he was not great off his back. Their are times when he can't get out of tough positions off his back.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think Dan is overrated at all, nor do I think his age is catching up to him. He just about finished Jake in the first round, he came out all guns blazing. We know Dan isn't strong off his back - although I think anyone at that level should have a decent guard game, Jake was playing games with him. Also, he made a big mistake cutting 15-20lbs the day before the fight, that would've played a big part on his gas tank too.

People gotta give Shields some credit here, he weathered an early storm, then dominated. Dan will be back - perhaps Hendo v Mousasi next?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Jake "The Snuggie" Shields


Classic.

I wouldn't even care about his lame blanket fighting if he wasn't such a douchebag. I don't hate Fitch or GSP even if I don't like the way they fight.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Tonight was just another example of Dan not living up to the hype that surrounds him.


I think that's bullshit. He looked terrible tonight, and is probably done (if his back really is jacked up), but that doesn't take away an entire career of amazing fights and wins.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Jake was the superior wrestler that's all. Dan's looked the same that he looked in his past couple of fights, only difference was he fought someone with a better gas tank and a will to take him down. I see this in every Hendo fight, starts off strong and explosive and dwindles later on. His stand up while deadly, is predicable. I don't think the whole "he's getting old" saying applies, he just got out worked. I do think the cutting weight gassed him out more than usual, but you can't take anything away from Shields, he simply wanted it more.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bullshit.

Hendo is a legend who just lost to a guy with insane wrestling. Not a big deal.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Jake Shields is the only LnP artist in MMA. GSP, Fitch and others try somewhat to finish fights. Shields doesnt. 

How else can you explain how he landed over 200 punches, and had a mount for 4 rounds and still didnt do nothing this fight. 

Shields is my most hated fighter in MMA. 

Great wrestler but I cant stand the guy as a fighter.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

No, you're wrong, Dan Henderson is not overrated.


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looked like a pillow fight. It seemed like he felt bad to hit him.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Jake was the superior wrestler that's all. Dan's looked the same that he looked in his past couple of fights, only difference was he fought someone with a better gas tank and a will to take him down. I see this in every Hendo fight, starts off strong and explosive and dwindles later on. His stand up while deadly, is predicable. I don't think the whole "he's getting old" saying applies, he just got out worked. I do think the cutting weight gassed him out more than usual, but you can't take anything away from Shields, he simply wanted it more.


by every hendo fight, you mean just his last few fights in the UFC? If so then I agree with you, but before going to the UFC, he did not look like this. Age definitely is factor, I mean the guy is 39 years old fighting since 97. I give tons of credit to Shields too but no way Shields win against Hendo in his prime.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont think hes overated, I just think Shields wrestling and top control was excellent in this fight, if only he had some power in that Gnp or would risk losing the mount to try and get a sub, when theres still time on the clock. He fights for the W though, which is what your there for.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I will say, though, I was surprised at how easy Shields took Dan down. I thought for sure Dan's wrestling would be too much.





Calibretto9 said:


> I'll second that. So much for that "Olympic level wrestling." Dan was getting dropped on his ass left and right. Granted, I've never seen weaker GnP, but still, Dan got absolutely dominated.


Dan was an Olympic wrestler for Greco-roman wrestling, not freestyle. The style difference is that you are not allowed to touch the legs or below the waist in Greco-roman wrestling. 

And Shield's GNP is terrible. It's like Roy Nelson v. Kimbo, but Shields was trying to drop bombs. It's true Hendo has a great chin, but there was nothing behind those fluff punches. 

He had Hendo's back a few times in the fight. He should have just wrapped him up w/ a rear naked.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I just don't understand how someone who obviously has power in his takedowns can't figure out how to throw a hard punch. It doesn't make sense. Learn to punch.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Jake Shields is the only LnP artist in MMA. GSP, Fitch and others try somewhat to finish fights. Shields doesnt.
> 
> How else can you explain how he landed over 200 punches, and had a mount for 4 rounds and still didnt do nothing this fight.
> 
> ...


I don't agree that Shield doesn't try to finish fights. I think he simply can't. I don't know if that's better or worse, but he simply can't punch.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Drandon said:


> ability to hold people down, and little else.
> 
> A victory by way of holding *some guy* down, and tapping him in the face like a twelve year old girl, on a sugar rush, is a victory by default. And thus not really a victory at all.
> 
> That fight was made of suck. Worse. Boring suck.


Coming into this fight, "some guy" was the number 2 MW in the world, and Jake controlled "some guy" easily. Okay, he didn't finish the fight - but remember he is a natural WW. People need to give Shields credit for, regardless of how, beating Dan Henderson.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SlowGraffiti said:


> by every hendo fight, you mean just his last few fights in the UFC? If so then I agree with you, but before going to the UFC, he did not look like this. Age definitely is factor, I mean the guy is 39 years old fighting since 97. I give tons of credit to Shields too but no way Shields win against Hendo in his prime.


Yeah that's what I meant. "Every" shouldn't have been used, instead I should have said his last couple. I also agree that Shields wouldn't have beat a prime Hendo. Not too many MWs in the world present could. Gotta give Shields his due though, he beat a big MW that fights at LHW at times, when he's really a WW. It was an upset for sure. I mean Hendo fought Rampage and Big Nog for crips sake.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

lol I knew this would happen...

Dan Henderson isn't overrated in the least...

Jake Shields really is .... that good. 

Period.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jake...."the natural WW who destroyed the worlds best outside of the UFC in his division and was supposed to get destroyed by a much bigger and stronger fighter who is on another level but once again dominated and continues to overwhelm his opponents".... Shields


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Jake Shields wins fights, in my eyes thats all that matters. His fights might not be flashy all the time, but he sure as hell gets the job done.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Jake...."the natural WW who destroyed the worlds best outside of the UFC in his division and was supposed to get destroyed by a much bigger and stronger fighter who is on another level but once again dominated and continues to overwhelm his opponents".... Shields


Lol accurate nickname :thumbsup:

I think Shields is just one of those guys who people love to hate like Mir and Bisping etc. 

Hendo is the only guy lately to give Silva a fight. Shields just tooled Hendo like a total can.

And now Shields would be hopeless against everyone in the UFC a weight division _lower_? Lol whatever I don't buy it; this guy can fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jake Shields is an absolute beast....

Dan Henderson isn't overrated.. at all..

I'm loving this.....

4 mil in the bank. 

vbookie, not vegas...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

lol at all the haters here..:thumbsdown:

Shields fought an amazing fight, against one of the best fighters in the world right now and with a size disadvantage! He outwrestled a legendary MMA Wrestler that night. There is nothing to take away from him here.

And lol at "he didn't tried to finish the fight"..:confused05: he had several submission attempts at the end! He needs to put a lot of work into his GnP, that's true.. but he just looked amazing on the ground against a guy who lives there.

I lost 300k on that fight  I never lost 3 bet's at one single night.. devastating!

And Miller has no class at all :thumbsdown: How can take away the guys biggest moment in his career? What a fool! I always hated him with passion.. such a **** He made the Sport look bad! His Bully Beatdown crap doesn't help either! I would ban him from the sport right now! This guy is a waste :thumbsdown: God I hate this guy!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Jake Shields is the only LnP artist in MMA. GSP, Fitch and others try somewhat to finish fights. Shields doesnt.
> 
> How else can you explain how he landed over 200 punches, and had a mount for 4 rounds and still didnt do nothing this fight.
> 
> ...


I don't think you know what LnP actually means. Passing guard, getting to mount and landing over 200 punches is no where near LnP. 

Man, I really don't get all the Shields hate to be honest. I'm a Hendo fan but Shields fought a great fight. And by the way, Henderson has never been stopped by strikes in his entire career.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

So glad shields pulled this off for one reason. It gives me even more hope for Paul Daley against koscheck. Daley stuffed more of shields take downs than Hendo could do! And i actually quite like shields, not sure why he always gets hate, the man is world class. Ufc, here he comes.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

There goes 23k... lol, Shields is tailor made for Dan.

How did he lose..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jamal said:


> There goes 23k... lol, Shields is tailor made for Dan.
> 
> How did he lose..


There's some reports floating around that Dan had a back injury, though I doubt Dan would ever admit it.

Shields still has amazing top control and while I wish he would have tried to finish the fight, I don't blame him, why risk Dan getting back to his feet.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Henderson looked drained, he is too old to drop 18 pounds in 3 days.

Shields will get annihilated by a top MW in the UFC.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i underestimated jake shields and it cost me my parlay

mo/gil/hendo......

i thought after the dogs won it was smooth sailing.... esp when that big right landed and even after Jake looked scared.

Props to his corner for calming him down between rounds and props to him for getting it together and really schooling Hendo.


----------

